# The Bermuda Ten Commandments



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

*And on the eighth day, God created Bermuda.*







*The Bermuda Ten Commandments*

_1 Thou shalt get thy weeds in order with thy Bermuda Triangle

2 Thou shalt calibrate thy spreader and thy sprayer

3 Thou shalt water appropriately, no more than 1" per week unless thine hath sandy soils

4 Thou shalt fertilize no more than 1 lb. of Nitrogen per month

5 Thou shalt not break the 1/3 rule

6 Thou shalt use a PGR

7 Thou shalt edge and trim once a week, lest things get out of thy control

8 Thou shalt top dress only with sand

9 Thou shalt buy a greens mower

10 Thou shalt learn to backlap_

Amen


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha, that is great!


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

He created Bermuda on the 8th day? I thought when Eve took a bite of the forbidden fruit a single Bermuda seed fell to the ground :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL. Yes, he created it on the eighth day, but that single seed fell to the ground that fateful day Eve partook of the forbidden fruit a few years later.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad my bible story memes are sticking with you guys!


----------

